# How Do I Make Shelves Deep?



## scuzzy1 (Jun 6, 2011)

Hopefully I'm asking this question in the correct place; I apologize if I'm not. I have little to no experience with woodworking, but I've always wanted to get into it. I figured to start, I should try to tackle something easy (or I at least hope is easy), so I want to try to make an AV rack similar to the one's found here and here. Due to powers outside of my control, the shelves need to be made of solid hardwood with the dimensions 3/4" x 23" x 16" and need to support at least 50 pounds. Here are my questions:

1. Understandably, I have yet to find solid hardwood wider than 10". What's the simplest/easiest for a beginner way to join two pieces of wood to make a solid shelf 16" deep? Dowel joints? Biscuits? Mortise and tenon?

2. What wood should I use for the project? I was just going to buy some oak from a big box store; would that be sufficient?

3. Right now I have the very basics of a home toolbox: assorted hammers, screwdrivers, a power drill and a tape measure. Is there anything else I would need to buy to complete the project? I don't mind purchasing an essential tool, but part of the idea of building the AV rack is to keep costs down, so I don't want to go out and buy a professional table saw just yet.

I've been searching the internet and looking through some books to find answers to the above questions, but I think I'm at such a basic level right now that I'm not completely capable of knowing exactly what to look for. Thanks for the help.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

You would need to do a glue up of sections of wood. From the sounds of your home tool supply, along with your limited skills (I'm assuming), you might be better off purchasing the wood stock you need, or buy it from a cabinet shop and get them to make the shelves.

Not trying to dissuade you, but just to do what you want, you would need tools to cut the hardwood, and create a straight glue joint between the parts. Without a table saw, or a jointer, you would need to put mating edges on the sections. You could do that with a hand plane, or if you are patient and lucky, a block and sandpaper. 

Then you would need clamps to do the glue up, and then a pick of a variety of ways to sand, surface, or edge the pieces before finishing. If you intend to delve into woodworking as a hobby, profession, or make further projects it may be worthwhile to invest in the tooling and machines to do the work you would need. If not, getting a shop to put them together would be high on my list for your situation.












 







.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*How about his:*

Go to the "box' store and get some solid oak in these widths, 9 1/4" and 7 1/4" for a total width of 16 1/2" when glued together. Or what ever combination gets you close to 16"
The factory edges may not be *straight*, but it most likely will be *square* enough for gluing.
Look for boards with no curve down the edge when you sight by eye. Or look for 2 boards when placed edge to edge show no daylight or gaps between them at best.
You can make simple clamps with scrap or pound strips on a benchtop or old door the distance apart 16 1/2", plus about 1/2" or 17". then you can make or buy wedges or shims to hammer together in the gap. Use 2 wedges per location and place them together so they are parallel, both thin edges going opposite directions.
Here's a home clamp setup: http://benchnotes.com/Wedge%20Clamps/wedge_clamps.htm 
Lay some brown paper down before clamping to absorb any glue that squeezes out and it will easy to sand off the brown paper. You can remove the piece from the clamps after about 45 min depending on the glue. Scrap any glue off now while it's soft enough to get off. I recommend Titebond or yellow carpenters glue. A heavy weight placed on top will help keep them flat. Use just enough force on the wedges to squeeze out the glue. Apply glue to both faces evenly but sparingly, no need for gobs of glue.
So there Ya go, no special tools, saws, or clamps. If the dimension must be 16" you will have to saw off the excess. :yes: bill


----------



## scuzzy1 (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks for the info. As I was typing my post, I was wondering if I was getting in over my head. I was planning on having to buy a circular saw and clamps if that makes any difference. I wasn't aware that wood glue would be strong enough to hold the wood together and support weight. That definitely blew my mind a little. It definitely makes things easier.

It's pretty cool you can make the shelves by making your own clamps, I don't know that I would want to take that route.


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

Why not make the large pieces from hardwood ply and edging?


----------



## scuzzy1 (Jun 6, 2011)

jschaben said:


> Why not make the large pieces from hardwood ply and edging?


I considered that, but my wife has to sign off on the project, and she wants solid hardwood. It's non-negotiable. :smile:


----------



## papagreg (Jan 4, 2011)

Looking at your basic tool list You will need at least a fair but good circular saw, a Jack plane and a couple of clamps. The saw to cut the lumber to dimension, the Jack plane to match plane the edges to be glued and the clamps to apply pressure to the 2 boards till the glue dries. Be sure to alternate the rings/crowns on the ends for one up and one down to help prevent warping. Be sure to clamp with enough pressure to have glue squeeze out but not so much pressure that it causes the 2 boards to bow creating a weak joint.


----------



## Eddie (Dec 20, 2008)

The best way to tackle that project you have in mind is to buy a whole sheet of plywood from the big box store Lowes, Home Depot etc) and have them cut it down for you, to your measurements. Cover the edge of the ply with adhesive band or add 1/8 strip of wood to cover the edges. go home and have fun setting up your project.


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

scuzzy1 said:


> I considered that, but my wife has to sign off on the project, and she wants solid hardwood. It's non-negotiable. :smile:


 :surrender:boy, do I understand that one:blink:


----------



## Woodshingle (Nov 10, 2010)

*Wife wants hardwood - great!*

I would use the wife's insistance on hardwood as an excuse to buy a bunch of cool tools. But that's me.

Consider hardwood faced plywood. It's not in the homecenters but find a lumber yard or hardwoods dealer in your area and they will have high quality, cabinet grade plywood with any type of real wood veneer that you want (cherry, oak, birch, mahogany, etc.). When you put a finish on that, the wife will not be able to tell it from solid hardwood.

Besides, solid wood moves - a lot in humid climates. You may manage to get the boards joined well with no gaps but a month after finishing, your shelves might look like crap.

The only thing you'll need to do with hardwood ply is to finish off the edges to cover the plys. I use matching hardwood strips cut to about 1/4 inch thickness. Here, you'll need a table saw or a buddy with one.

These hardwood edges also add a lot of strength to the shelves if you use thicker strips and make them wider than the shelves.

Good luck.


----------



## wooddude (Jun 14, 2011)

i agree with woodshingle plywood is more stable and half the price of hardwood u can buy thin veneer edging wiyh glue backing that u use a clothes iron to iron it to the exposed plywood edge of course adding a hard wood strip adds strength but at 23" warping shouldnt be a big problem as equipment is spread out fairly evenly


----------



## mmwood_1 (Oct 24, 2007)

Some people just like to instigate trouble in other people's marriages. Go for the oak. There are a dozen ways to do it, and while it's unlikely you will get professional results with your inexperience and limited tools, you'll probably get a functional piece that will do what you want it to do, and maybe you'll learn something in the process. 

Without the appropriate tools to prep the edges for gluing, I could suggest using dowels to reinforce the joints a bit. You have a drill, but you'll do well to either buy a dowel jig (~$25-$35) or make your own. Biscuits require more expensive tooling to cut slots with. Gluing dowels are cheap. And if you use a dowel jig, they will help align the 2 halves. Yes, wood glue does create a really strong, long lasting bond. But that's when you have well-dressed mating edges and clamp under adequate pressure. Without a jointer or hand tool experience, you're unlikely to achieve an optimum joint. Hence the suggestion of dowels for added structure.

If you do buy a circular saw, and you are going to use oak, I'd suggest getting a carbide tipped blade. Otherwise you may find yourself creating some smoke. 

Oh, and try to have a little fun with the project.


----------



## wooddude (Jun 14, 2011)

isnt this forum to try to help people out dont make it hard


----------



## mmwood_1 (Oct 24, 2007)

wooddude said:


> isnt this forum to try to help people out dont make it hard


I thought I was trying to make it easy.


----------

